# Atalanta - PSG: 12 agosto 2020 ore 21:00. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (10 Agosto 2020)

Atalanta - PSG, prima partita dei quarti di finale di Champions League. Si gioca mercoledì 12 agosto 2020 alle ore 21:00 a Lisbona.

Dove vedere Atalanta - PSG in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su Sky e su Sky Go.

Seguiranno news e commenti


----------



## Snake (10 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Atalanta - PSG, prima partita dei quarti di finale di Champions League. Si gioca mercoledì 12 agosto 2020 alle ore 21:00 a Lisbona.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - PSG in tv?
> 
> ...



ho sentito che all'atletico hanno beccato due positivi per covid (che non potranno andare a Lisbona) e uno pare sia Oblak. dai che l'atalanta va in finale


----------



## Molenko (10 Agosto 2020)

Molto molto curioso di vedere questa sfida. Il PSG comunque con Tuchel mi pare abbia acquisito una certa identità, non sono più la squadra che con Blanc e compagnia andava avanti esclusivamente grazie ai singoli. L'Atalanta, invece, sarà che forse stava rifacendo qualche preparazione ad hoc proprio per la Champions, nelle ultime partite di campionato l'ho vista in netto calo.
Alla fine credo che passerà il PSG comunque.


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Atalanta - PSG, prima partita dei quarti di finale di Champions League. Si gioca mercoledì 12 agosto 2020 alle ore 21:00 a Lisbona.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - PSG in tv?
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Agosto 2020)

Vedremo, ma credo sarà una gara a senso unico.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Atalanta - PSG, prima partita dei quarti di finale di Champions League. Si gioca mercoledì 12 agosto 2020 alle ore 21:00 a Lisbona.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - PSG in tv?
> 
> ...



Vediamo, normalmente quasi tutti gli anni in finale di CL ci arrivano quasi sempre una squadra meno blasonata outsider ed una blasonata che puntualmente vince. Ci sono solo tre di squadre poco blasonate ai quarti.. Lione, Atalanta e Lipsia. Una finalista potrebbe essere una di queste. Io credo che l'Atalanta, purtroppo, sarà presa a pallonate stasera.


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vediamo, normalmente quasi tutti gli anni in finale di CL ci arrivano quasi sempre una squadra meno blasonata outsider ed una blasonata che puntualmente vince. Ci sono solo tre di squadre poco blasonate ai quarti.. Lione, Atalanta e Lipsia. Una finalista potrebbe essere una di queste. Io credo che l'Atalanta, purtroppo, sarà presa a pallonate stasera.



Penso anche io.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Agosto 2020)

I primi 10' saranno fondamentali per capire l'approccio. Se l'Atalanta scende in campo senza peso e senza paura può fare una grande partita. Se iniziano a sentire il peso "unica italiana rimasta in Champions" o cose simili e cominciano a fare dei calcoli, perdono male.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Agosto 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> I primi 10' saranno fondamentali per capire l'approccio. Se l'Atalanta scende in campo senza peso e senza paura può fare una grande partita. Se iniziano a sentire il peso "unica italiana rimasta in Champions" o cose simili e cominciano a fare dei calcoli, perdono male.



Novità sulle formazioni? Mbappè è out giusto???
Alla fine l'unico 1vs1 veramente da temere sarà quello con Neymar.

Non ci metto la mano sul fuoco che i centrocampisti del psg sappiano seguire gli atalantini.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Agosto 2020)

*Le probabili formazioni secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport

ATALANTA (3-4-2-1) - Sportiello; Toloi, Caldara, Djimsiti; Hateboer, De Roon, Freuler, Gosens; Pasalic, Gomez; Zapata. Allenatore: Gasperini.

PSG (4-3-3) - Navas; Kehrer, Silva, Marquinhos, Bernat; Herrera, Paredes, Gueye; Sarabia, Icardi, Neymar. Allenatore: Tuchel.

Convocato Mbappé destinato a entrare a gara in corso
*


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Novità sulle formazioni? Mbappè è out giusto???
> Alla fine l'unico 1vs1 veramente da temere sarà quello con Neymar.
> 
> Non ci metto la mano sul fuoco che i centrocampisti del psg sappiano seguire gli atalantini.





Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport
> 
> ATALANTA (3-4-2-1) - Sportiello; Toloi, Caldara, Djimsiti; Hateboer, De Roon, Freuler, Gosens; Pasalic, Gomez; Zapata. Allenatore: Gasperini.
> 
> ...


 [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION]


----------



## Goro (12 Agosto 2020)

Tiferò PSG senza esitazione


----------



## Djici (12 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Novità sulle formazioni? Mbappè è out giusto???
> Alla fine l'unico 1vs1 veramente da temere sarà quello con Neymar.
> 
> Non ci metto la mano sul fuoco che i centrocampisti del psg sappiano seguire gli atalantini.


Per me atleticamente non ci riusciranno. 
L'unico modo è avere il controllo della partita.


----------



## 7vinte (12 Agosto 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport
> 
> ATALANTA (3-4-2-1) - Sportiello; Toloi, Caldara, Djimsiti; Hateboer, De Roon, Freuler, Gosens; Pasalic, Gomez; Zapata. Allenatore: Gasperini.
> 
> ...



Forza Atalanta, sarebbe davvero una gran bella storia di calcio


----------



## ignaxio (12 Agosto 2020)

Il PSG vince la Champions se sì é allenata bene durante il lockdown


----------



## Solo (12 Agosto 2020)

Non so. Secondo me o l'Atalanta la porta a casa di misura, tipo 2 a 1, oppure se perde prende una mega imbarcata, tipo 5 a 1. Vediamo.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Agosto 2020)

Se il PSG sottovaluta Atalanta ne prende malamente..
Se c vanno con la testa giusta prevedo una vittoria di misura..
la differenza la giocata del singolo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Agosto 2020)

Se non fossero una succursale Ndranghetus e non odiassero (i suoi tifosi di mer.da) il Milan, tiferei per la Dea. Visto che così non è, forza PSG!!!


----------



## 7vinte (12 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se non fossero una succursale Ndranghetus e non odiassero (i suoi tifosi di mer.da) il Milan, tiferei per la Dea. Visto che così non è, forza PSG!!!



Ormai sono poco succursali, hanno spiccato il volo. I tifosi lasciamoli perdere. Forza Atalanta, fai la storia!!!!!!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Agosto 2020)

Gonsens uomo partita


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Agosto 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ormai sono poco succursali, hanno spiccato il volo. I tifosi lasciamoli perdere. Forza Atalanta, fai la storia!!!!!!



Qui non riesco ad essere d’accordo, 7. 

Sono succursali eccome. Inoltre io non dimentico né le vigliaccate dello scorso anno (dove, visto che la Riomma nonostante tutti i favori arbitrali vergognosi ci stava dietro, la Ndranghetus si scansò in casa con l’Atalanta dando poi mandato allo Scansuolo all’ultima partita di fare lo stesso, col gobbo Berardi che ubbidiente si farà espellere) né i saltelli del grillo Gasperini quest’anno al 5-0 di Bergamo, coi loro tifosi che ci urlavano “SERIE B! SERIE B!”.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Atalanta - PSG, prima partita dei quarti di finale di Champions League. Si gioca mercoledì 12 agosto 2020 alle ore 21:00 a Lisbona.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - PSG in tv?
> 
> ...


Deve perdere male l'Atalanta, forza PSG.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Qui non riesco ad essere d’accordo, 7.
> 
> Sono succursali eccome. Inoltre io non dimentico né le vigliaccate dello scorso anno (dove, visto che la Riomma nonostante tutti i favori arbitrali vergognosi ci stava dietro, la Ndranghetus si scansò in casa con l’Atalanta dando poi mandato allo Scansuolo all’ultima partita di fare lo stesso, col gobbo Berardi che ubbidiente si farà espellere) né i saltelli del grillo Gasperini quest’anno al 5-0 di Bergamo, coi loro tifosi che ci urlavano “SERIE B! SERIE B!”.



Berardi comunque è interista 
Qnd il favore l'ha fatto alla sua Inter &#55357;&#56847;


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Agosto 2020)

Davide contro Golia.

Forza Dea!


----------



## 7vinte (12 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Qui non riesco ad essere d’accordo, 7.
> 
> Sono succursali eccome. Inoltre io non dimentico né le vigliaccate dello scorso anno (dove, visto che la Riomma nonostante tutti i favori arbitrali vergognosi ci stava dietro, la Ndranghetus si scansò in casa con l’Atalanta dando poi mandato allo Scansuolo all’ultima partita di fare lo stesso, col gobbo Berardi che ubbidiente si farà espellere) né i saltelli del grillo Gasperini quest’anno al 5-0 di Bergamo, coi loro tifosi che ci urlavano “SERIE B! SERIE B!”.



Sul Gasp non me la prenderei. Sono gagliardate per il tifo


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Agosto 2020)

Pronostico mio: 2-0 secco per il PSG


Dipende tutto dall'approccio, il rischio che il PSG aggredisca subito è forte, fin'ora l'unica squadra decisamente più forte affrontata dall'Atalanta è il Manchester city, per il resto non ha avuto partite così proibitive. È una incognita.

Se l'esperienza conta qualcosa, il PSG non dovrebbe avere problemi


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Agosto 2020)

Forza Psg,ogni cosa che orbita intorno ai porci torinesi deve finire malissimo,senza dimenticare che sono in champions a danno nostro con l'imbroglio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Agosto 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Sul Gasp non me la prenderei. Sono gagliardate per il tifo



Ma si, però è vero che loro ci odiano e sono servi melliflui e sciocchi dei nostri nemici. E l’amico del mio nemico, è mio nemico.



SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Forza Psg,ogni cosa che orbita intorno ai porci torinesi deve finire malissimo,senza dimenticare che sono in champions a danno nostro con l'imbroglio.



Esatto amico mio. Ma non preoccupiamoci, PSG is still a force to be reckoned with; with or without Mbappè, the Bergamosci don’t stand a chance.



Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Berardi comunque è interista
> Qnd il favore l'ha fatto alla sua Inter ��



Berardi ha fatto un favore ai suoi padroni gobbi, che volevano una delle due milanesi fuori. Anche perché se l’Inter non avesse battuto l’Empoli avrebbe chiuso a 67 (e nemmeno loro sanno come abbiano fatto, tra traverse dell’Empoli, Handanovic che sembrava Gordon Banks su Pelè ecc) dietro sia a noi che ai bergamosci.


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma si, però è vero che loro ci odiano e sono servi melliflui e sciocchi dei nostri nemici. E l’amico del mio nemico, è mio nemico.
> 
> 
> 
> Esatto amico mio. Ma non preoccupiamoci, PSG is still a force to be reckoned with; with or without Mbappè, the Bergamosci don’t stand a chance.



Per ora tifo contro chiunque in questi anni ci ha danneggiato o ha approfittato col malaffare delle nostre disgrazie,ma tornera' il giorno in cui non dovremo avere pieta' neanche delle formiche che passano sul prato del Meazza.


----------



## Raryof (12 Agosto 2020)

"Lalalalallaa Parisss Es Gèè!!"


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Agosto 2020)

Tifo psg, ma credo passerà l'Atalanta


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Agosto 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Per ora tifo contro chiunque in questi anni ci ha danneggiato o ha approfittato col malaffare delle nostre disgrazie,ma tornera' il giorno in cui non dovremo avere pieta' neanche delle formiche che passano sul prato del Meazza.



Assolutamente amico. Lasciami, a tal proposito, citare due miei vecchi post che esprimono perfettamente il mio auspicio al riguardo.



A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Che umiliazione sentire un fallito del genere, di una squadretta del genere, parlare così.
> 
> Ricordiamocele tutte queste cose, insieme a molte altre (come quando venimmo snobbati da un FALLITO TOTALE come Dj Francesco “io vado dove non c’è confusione”), perché quando E SE torneremo dovremo fare IL VUOTO.
> 
> ...





A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Grazie a te amico. Anche tu meriteresti una rep ma purtroppo sto cacchio di sistema non me ne lascia mettere più di tante.
> 
> Chi sarà il loro Hermes psicocompo? Non lo so, ma non vedo l’ora che sti pezzenti, Ndranghetus in primis e i suoi melliflui servi in secundis, siano portati di fronte al Diavolo per la severa e giusta vendetta del medesimo. E il Diavolo li punirà immergendoli nel Cocito. Dicono che la vendetta è un piatto che va servito freddo, giusto? Ebbene, la vendetta del Diavolo non sarà servita fredda: sarà servita glaciale.
> 
> ...



Ricordiamo quanto successo al Verona, che ci ha mandato in vacca due scudetti (‘73 e ‘90) lgrazie a Lo Bello padre e figlio (di tro...): li ripagammo mandandoli in B due volte, nel 2002 e nel 2018.

Il Diavolo ha buona memoria e, a differenza di Dio, non perdona: verrà anche il turno di tutti questi infami. Il loro inferno ghiacciato è solo rimandato, per il momento.


----------



## 7vinte (12 Agosto 2020)

Forza Atalanta!!!!!


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente amico. Lasciami, a tal proposito, citare due miei vecchi post che esprimono perfettamente il mio auspicio al riguardo.



Sfondiamo insieme una porta aperta,per me non dovranno mai piu' esistere i punti regalati alla Reggiana per la salvezza,alla Reggina(e sono reggino),mai piu' per nessuno!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Agosto 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Sfondiamo insieme una porta aperta,per me non dovranno mai piu' esistere i punti regalati alla Reggiana per la salvezza,alla Reggina(e sono reggino),mai piu' per nessuno!



Esatto. Quando ci siamo trovati in difficoltà ci siamo ritrovati anche soli, fatti oggetto dei lazzi di chiunque, di qualunque fallito consapevole che ciò che siamo noi loro non lo saranno mai e godono a vedere un gigante caduto nella polvere, un nobile vero mentre loro sono e saranno sempre straccioni e servi. 

Mai più regali né pietà per nessuno. E anzi, quando e se i nostri nemici (e i loro servi) si troveranno in difficoltà dovremo essere pronti a schiacciargli la testa. Per esempio quando qualcuno di loro si troverà in lotta salvezza.


----------



## Raryof (12 Agosto 2020)

Incredibile.


----------



## Solo (12 Agosto 2020)

LOL Neymar, fuori di metri.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Agosto 2020)

Che asino Neymar
Neanche fosse Pato


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2020)

Ma che difesa hanno? Che scandalo sto Neymar


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Agosto 2020)

Manco Pitalek l’avrebbe sbagliato, questo. VFC Gaymar.


----------



## sipno (12 Agosto 2020)

Mamma che cesso neymar


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Agosto 2020)

Dalla grafica di Sky sembra Atalanta Parma

Perché ATA - PAR invece di ATA - PSG?


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Agosto 2020)

Questo non era fallo. Certo che pure in Europa gli arbitri non scherzano


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Agosto 2020)

Gran parata


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Agosto 2020)

Gaylord Navas in versione Gigio. Miracolo.


----------



## Solo (12 Agosto 2020)

Mamma mia.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Agosto 2020)

Pazzesco ancora una volta, il buon Gaylord.


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2020)

Stanno salendo le bombe!


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Agosto 2020)

Se l'Atalanta acquista fiducia li ammazza


----------



## Raryof (12 Agosto 2020)

Il caffettino "corretto" sta cominciando a fare effetto..


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Agosto 2020)

C'è anche Wanda in campo. Ecco perché mi sembrava che il Psg giocasse in 10


----------



## Solo (12 Agosto 2020)

Boh, per me era angolo netto.


----------



## Raryof (12 Agosto 2020)

Che cesso 'sto Neymar


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Agosto 2020)

Scarsissimo Neymar altro che 200 milioni


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Agosto 2020)

Neymar è penoso. PENOSO!!!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Agosto 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Che cesso 'sto Neymar



Zio Zlatan a 40 anni è più forte, senza se e senza ma.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Agosto 2020)

Ma Neymar è un giocatore di calcio?


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Agosto 2020)

Pato al top della forma valeva 5 Neymar


----------



## Solo (12 Agosto 2020)

L'Atalanta dietro dà zero sicurezze... Meglio per loro che davanti facciano gol, e parecchi anche...


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Agosto 2020)

La difesa a 3 in Europa è improponibile


----------



## Solo (12 Agosto 2020)

Gooooooooooooool


----------



## koti (12 Agosto 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> L'Atalanta dietro dà zero sicurezze... Meglio per loro che davanti facciano gol, e parecchi anche...



Caldara scarsissimo, Neymar lo scherza come vuole.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Agosto 2020)

E uno


----------



## Snake (12 Agosto 2020)

Ahaha


----------



## Raryof (12 Agosto 2020)

Mamma mia gol


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Agosto 2020)

Allez Paris!!!

Non fate vincere ste melmacce dopate serve dei gobbi.



Raryof ha scritto:


> Mamma mia gol



Mancano ancora 65 minuti. Dai dai dai!


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2020)

*Gol Atalanta!*


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Agosto 2020)

Un bel rimpianto Pasalic


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Agosto 2020)

ahaahahahahahaha pasalic


----------



## sipno (12 Agosto 2020)

Grrrraaaaanddiiiiii

Volete mettere veder vincere l'ennesima italiana che non é la Juve?


----------



## Raryof (12 Agosto 2020)

Se non altro non sarà una partita noiosa.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Agosto 2020)

E quando segna Neycoso


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Agosto 2020)

Zio cane Neymar. ZIO CANE!!!


----------



## koti (12 Agosto 2020)

Che mostro Neymar...


----------



## sipno (12 Agosto 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Un bel rimpianto Pasalic



Peccato che chi esce dall'Atalanta non è mai un rimpianto... mah


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> chi esce dall'Atalanta non è mai un rimpianto



Chissà perché.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Grrrraaaaanddiiiiii
> 
> Volete mettere veder vincere l'ennesima italiana che non é la Juve?



Guarda se vincessero i giornali direbbero che il loro successo è un umiliazione per le lombarde più blasonate Inter e Milan e che la Juve è stata magnanima a mandarli in Champions lo scorso anno facendo partire la favola. Grazie Juve.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Peccato che chi esce dall'Atalanta non è mai un rimpianto... mah



No ma lui era prima da noi


----------



## Milo (12 Agosto 2020)

Del psg sta giocando solo Neymar, icardi non ha toccato mezza palla centrocampo e difesa indecenti.

Io comunque tifo dea, se lo meritano poche storie


----------



## Aron (12 Agosto 2020)

Ogni volta ce lo fanno rimpiangere sempre Pasalic.


----------



## Raryof (12 Agosto 2020)

Il bello è che l'Atalanta poi nel secondo tempo va come un motorino truccato..


----------



## sipno (12 Agosto 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> No ma lui era prima da noi



Anche Cristante


----------



## Raryof (12 Agosto 2020)

Si sente molto la mancanza di Verratti, purtroppo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Agosto 2020)

Comunque per giocare alla pari contro questi qua (senza avere quattro titolari, peraltro) , tra l’altro meritando di vincere, vuol dire che siamo diventati abbastanza forti, poche balle. Anche se ovviamente per molti la prestazione della Dea di stasera farà testo mentre contro di noi erano al 30%, ça va sans dire. 

Perché, si sa, il calcio di Luglio non fa testo, quello di inizio Agosto si.


----------



## Beppe85 (12 Agosto 2020)

Io comunque tifo psg.


----------



## Solo (12 Agosto 2020)

Madonna mia, 'sto contropiede da rimessa laterale...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Agosto 2020)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Io comunque tifo psg.



.


----------



## Rivera10 (12 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Comunque per giocare alla pari contro questi qua (senza avere quattro titolari, peraltro) , tra l’altro meritando di vincere, vuol dire che siamo diventati abbastanza forti, poche balle. Anche se ovviamente per molti la prestazione della Dea di stasera farà testo mentre contro di noi erano al 30%, ça va sans dire.



Quello era un torneo post covid. C' è da capirli.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Agosto 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Quello era un torneo post covid. C' è da capirli.



Eh già, questo invece è calcio vero, mica quello contro di noi. Contro di noi la Dea valeva più o meno il Novara e il Cesena contro il quale pareggiava il Milan di Giampollo. Ecco perché abbiamo fatto bella figura.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Agosto 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Quello era un torneo post covid. C' è da capirli.



Se la Juve avesse vinto la Champions magicamente diventava l'edizione più difficile, un'impresa eroica.


----------



## Solo (12 Agosto 2020)

Schema del PSG: palla a Neymar, stop.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Agosto 2020)

Dai dai dai.


----------



## Rivera10 (12 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Eh già, questo invece è calcio vero, mica quello contro di noi. Contro di noi la Dea valeva più o meno il Novara e il Cesena contro il quale pareggiava il Milan di Giampollo. Ecco perché abbiamo fatto bella figura.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Agosto 2020)

Ma levassero sto Wanda


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2020)

La difesa sempre a centrocampo eh...


----------



## sipno (12 Agosto 2020)

Ma che cavolo di contropiedi subisce l'Atalanta?

Sono scemi o cosa?


----------



## Raryof (12 Agosto 2020)

Ma quanto è indecente 'sto sambaro qui


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Agosto 2020)

Uahahahah Neycoso


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2020)

Ahahahahhaha Gaymar


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Agosto 2020)

Neymar è una bestia. Un animale inutile. VFC!!!

*CESSO!!!*


----------



## sipno (12 Agosto 2020)

Madonna che gabinetto a pedali neymar


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ahahahahhaha Gaymar



Una schifezza di giocatore. Non lo vorrei manco se fosse sul mercato a 30 milioni e fosse disposto a decurtarsi a 2,5 milioni l’ingaggio.


----------



## alexxx19 (12 Agosto 2020)

Piedini abbastanza quadrati quelli del psg


----------



## Solo (12 Agosto 2020)

Tutto quello che volete su Neymar, io non l'ho mai amato, ma sta giocando solo lui però nel PSG.


----------



## Solo (12 Agosto 2020)

Atalanta in debito di ossigeno...


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Agosto 2020)

Se esce Icardi dentro Mbappè possono ancora ribaltarla

O magari si rompe di nuovo Mbappè come Dybala


----------



## Raryof (12 Agosto 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Atalanta in debito di ossigeno...



Strano, di solito nel secondo tempo friggono gli avversari come pochi.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Agosto 2020)

Il PSG mi dà l'impressione di non riuscire a metterla dentro nemmeno per sbaglio. Neymar incommentabile  . L'Atalanta può tranquillamente portarsi sul 2-0 e chiuderla definitivamente.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Agosto 2020)

L'Atalanta non finisce in 11 comunque.. sono sempre in ritardo.
Per me il PSG alla fine ribalta


----------



## sipno (12 Agosto 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Tutto quello che volete su Neymar, io non l'ho mai amato, ma sta giocando solo lui però nel PSG.



Meglio che non giochi allora... sbaglia tutto.


----------



## diavolo (12 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Madonna che gabinetto a pedali neymar



Avercelo


----------



## __king george__ (12 Agosto 2020)

ma tifate tutti il psg? no io tifo assolutamente per il gasp!

sarebbe da sballo vincessero la champions ahahaha


----------



## koti (12 Agosto 2020)

Atalanta vs Neymar FC

Sta giocando solo lui in pratica.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Meglio che non giochi allora... sbaglia tutto.



meglio leao, o cahlanoglu.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (12 Agosto 2020)

Sono contento per Marione Pasalic perché è un ragazzo perbene. Poi quando penso a lui, penso all'ultimo rigore contro i carcerati in Supercoppa d'Italia. Boum sotto l'incrocio senza pietà, un uomo con un un bidone dell'immondizia al posto del cuore. 
E non so perché mi ricorda anche un Bologna Milan giocato in 9 contro 11 dove segna dopo un azione spettacolare di Deulofeu.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Agosto 2020)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Avercelo



Ma anche no. Ibra a 38 anni è più forte di sta melmaccia qui.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma anche no. Ibra a 38 anni è più forte di sta melmaccia qui.



non scherziamo dai


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non scherziamo dai



Non scherzo.


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2020)

Si scalda Mbappè


----------



## sipno (12 Agosto 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma tifate tutti il psg? no io tifo assolutamente per il gasp!
> 
> sarebbe da sballo vincessero la champions ahahaha



A me sta sulle balle il gasp e l Atalanta.
Ma vedere una italiana vincere la champions e la gobba no nonostante il nono scudetto di fila non avrebbe prezzo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si scalda Mbappè



Forza, speriamo che entri e li faccia a fette.



sipno ha scritto:


> A me sta sulle balle il gasp e l Atalanta.
> Ma vedere una italiana vincere la champions e la gobba no nonostante il nono scudetto di fila non avrebbe prezzo



Questo è vero ma dopo che sono andati in Champions con l’inganno ai nostri danni grazie al sistema non potrei accettarlo.


----------



## sipno (12 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma anche no. Ibra a 38 anni è più forte di sta melmaccia qui.



Diciamo che è leggermente sopravvalutato.


----------



## Raryof (12 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si scalda Mbappè



La ribaltano ma senza Verratti è dura.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Diciamo che è leggermente sopravvalutato.



Leggermente? A voglia...


----------



## sipno (12 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Forza, speriamo che entri e li faccia a fette.
> 
> 
> 
> Questo è vero ma dopo che sono andati in Champions con l’inganno ai nostri danni grazie al sistema non potrei accettarlo.



Tanto non avremmo potuto parteciparvi.

Meglio non aver fatto figuracce va.


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Agosto 2020)

Se Neymar volesse potrebbe saltarsi tutta l'Atalanta da solo, ma il PSG è solo lui


----------



## sipno (12 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Leggermente? A voglia...



È un eufemismo.


----------



## sipno (12 Agosto 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Se Neymar volesse potrebbe saltarsi tutta l'Atalanta da solo, ma il PSG è solo lui



Salta salta... poi davanti alla porta la cicca


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Tanto non avremmo potuto parteciparvi.
> 
> Meglio non aver fatto figuracce va.



Dubito che ci saremmo messi a 90 se ci fossimo qualificati. Per me saremmo andati al TAS e li avremmo umiliati un’altra volta.



sipno ha scritto:


> È un eufemismo.



Si, ovvio, ma li siamo all’eufemismo dell’eufemismo.


----------



## Djici (12 Agosto 2020)

Con la palla tra i piedi, Neymar e letteralmente IMPRENDIBILE.
Avra fatto piu dribbling in questi 45 minuti che Calhanoglu in tutto il post covid.

Purtroppo per lui e per il PSG, le conclusione non sono proprio al livello di quello che inventa palla al piede.

Ma ci fosse mezzo giocatore con cui potere dialogare, sarebbe spettacolare.


----------



## Raryof (12 Agosto 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Con la palla tra i piedi, Neymar e letteralmente IMPRENDIBILE.
> Avra fatto piu dribbling in questi 45 minuti che Calhanoglu in tutto il post covid.
> 
> Purtroppo per lui e per il PSG, le conclusione non sono proprio al livello di quello che inventa palla al piede.
> ...



Verratti che purtroppo manca.


----------



## mandraghe (12 Agosto 2020)

Certo che se l’Atalanta dovesse vincere la coppa Andrea Ovino si butta anche lui da qualche viadotto


----------



## Solo (12 Agosto 2020)

L'impressione è che se entra Mbappe lui e Neymar ne fanno 4...


----------



## DMC (12 Agosto 2020)

Quasi tutti a tifare PSG, vedo, è diventata una squadra da sostenere? Bleh


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Agosto 2020)

Nessun giocatore dell'Atalanta è minimamente in grado di fermare Neymar, prima o poi il gol lo prendono


----------



## Solo (12 Agosto 2020)

L'Atalanta ha completamente finito il gas.


----------



## mandraghe (12 Agosto 2020)

Non sono un fan di Neymar. Ma oggi il PSG è solo lui.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Bona avesse avuto qualche anno in meno il rinnovo lo avrebbe ottenuto.



Per me non è stata una questione di età anagrafica, a 31 anni un rinnovo ci stava, non ne ha 36/37. Il problema è che Bona ne ha 36/37 calcisticamente, anche se non anagraficamente. Gli infortuni l’hanno distrutto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Agosto 2020)

Neymar palla al piede nell'uno contro uno non è ancora mai stato fermato da nessuno


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Agosto 2020)

Tra l'altro ora l'Atalanta sta facendo un po' a sportellate, sono già stanchi e la partita è ancora ben lunga


----------



## Solo (12 Agosto 2020)

Nooooooo


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2020)

Che somaro Simcity!


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Agosto 2020)

Cosa ha sbagliato gimsity o come si scrive


----------



## mandraghe (12 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che somaro Simcity!






Edit: com’era la favoletta che nello scambio Icardi-Lukaku l’Inter ci perdeva?


----------



## sipno (12 Agosto 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Neymar palla al piede nell'uno contro uno non è ancora mai stato fermato da nessuno



Bravo palla al piede ma fa sempre la scelta sbagliata.
Il calcio non è solo dribling


----------



## Solo (12 Agosto 2020)

Azz, entra Mbappe...


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Agosto 2020)

Zapata comunque sta facendo una partita molto scarsa, anche fisicamente non si sta imponendo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che somaro Simcity!



Volevi dire Sin City


----------



## Raryof (12 Agosto 2020)

Voleva dire Sim City 3000, costruisci una città.


----------



## Solo (12 Agosto 2020)

Mamma mia, ora l'Atalanta randella e basta. Non resistono 30 minuti così.


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Volevi dire Sin City



Oppure il mitico videogioco per il super Nintendo dei primissimi anni '90, quanto ci ho giocato


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Agosto 2020)

L'Atalanta non può certo pensare di passare gli ultimi 25 minuti a rilanciare lungo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Agosto 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Voleva dire Sim City 3000, costruisci una città.



O forse voleva dire Gin City


----------



## Solo (12 Agosto 2020)

Servono cambi Gasperson, sveglia.


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Agosto 2020)

Zapata va tolto, in confusione totale


----------



## mandraghe (12 Agosto 2020)

Atalanta ferma. Bangsbo ha sbagliato la pozione!


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Agosto 2020)

Toloi ha fatto fallo su mbappe sulla fiducia praticamente, a palla lontana, come se avesse paura che partisse


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Agosto 2020)

Cioè Gasperini ha Muriel e tiene in campo questo Zapata fino al 70'?

Edit: nemmeno lo cambia, bah. Esce pasalic che stava facendo una partita sontuosa


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Atalanta ferma. Bangsbo ha sbagliato la pozione!



Contro di noi mi sembrava più in palla, ma secondo alcuni siamo riusciti a pareggiare senza quattro titolari e meritando di batterli solo perché era il post-Covid, calcio estivo (ma adesso non siamo ancora in piena Estate?), e l’Atalanta quindi contro di noi valeva più o meno (secondo questi “alcuni”) il Cesena affrontato dal Milan di Sugo e Piotta ad Agosto 2019.


----------



## Raryof (12 Agosto 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Zapata va tolto, in confusione totale



Non può farlo, è l'unica torre.


----------



## Solo (12 Agosto 2020)

Aiutoooooo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Agosto 2020)

Mbappè...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Agosto 2020)

DMC ha scritto:


> Quasi tutti a tifare PSG, vedo, è diventata una squadra da sostenere? Bleh



Di sicuro più della Juventus II.


----------



## sipno (12 Agosto 2020)

Mbappè vale 10 Neymar
Anche a mezzo servizio


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Agosto 2020)

Mbappé è un fulmine


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2020)

Sono alle corde


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Mbappè vale 10 Neymar
> Anche a mezzo servizio



Vabbè, manco a paragonarli su.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Agosto 2020)

Neymar ma fatti sverginare il Rai due, cesso immondo.



sipno ha scritto:


> Mbappè vale 10 Neymar
> Anche a mezzo servizio



Ma scherziamo? Neymarcio non vale un Ibra trentottenne.


----------



## Solo (12 Agosto 2020)

Assedio PSG...


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Agosto 2020)

Zapata inguardabile, tenerlo in campo è controproducente


----------



## DavidGoffin (12 Agosto 2020)

Non sono proprio capaci di giocare da squadra questi, tipica squadra di arabi arricchiti che non sanno più dove mettere i soldi e allora si buttano nel calcio
L'atalanta da sempre è una squadra anche fortunata ma se questi pareggiano poi ne fanno altri 20


----------



## sipno (12 Agosto 2020)

Gasperini è uno scemo se non toglie Zapata


----------



## Solo (12 Agosto 2020)

'Sto Muriel del menga...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Agosto 2020)

Mozzarella di Mbappè. Dai Kylian, forza!!!


----------



## Solo (12 Agosto 2020)

Ma come si faaaaaaaa


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2020)

Ma sti asini perchè non restano un pò più bassi?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Agosto 2020)

Ma va a dà via el cu!


----------



## Solo (12 Agosto 2020)

Sto infartando peggio delle partite del Milan. Dai dai dai. Forza Atalanta.


----------



## mandraghe (12 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma scherziamo? Neymarcio non vale un Ibra trentottenne.



Neymar al Barça stava crescendo discretamente. Poi dopo che è andato nel circo parigino si è appiattito.

Poi ovviamente non bisogna essere espertoni per dire che Mbappé gli è superiore. È talmente evidente.


----------



## alexxx19 (12 Agosto 2020)

Ma magari non 3è che possono eliminarsi entrambe? 
Perché mi stanno tutte e 2 sulle balls, specialmente certi giocatori spocchiosi del psg


----------



## Raryof (12 Agosto 2020)

Adesso la ribaltano, tranquilli.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Agosto 2020)

alexxx19 ha scritto:


> Ma magari non 3è che possono eliminarsi entrambe?
> Perché mi stanno tutte e 2 sulle balls, specialmente certi giocatori spocchiosi del psg



Per me niente può essere peggio della Juventus II, a parte l’originale, ovviamente.


----------



## alexxx19 (12 Agosto 2020)

Oh ma la checchetta di neymar è sempre a terra


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Agosto 2020)

L'Atalanta deve chiudersi, ancora sono troppo alti


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2020)

alexxx19 ha scritto:


> Oh ma la checchetta di neymar è sempre a terra



Vergogna di giocatore. Pallone boro.


----------



## mandraghe (12 Agosto 2020)

Psg: oltre 1 mld speso per poi magari uscire con l’Atalanta. A proposito di incompetenza...


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2020)

Si è rotto Zì Remo


----------



## Solo (12 Agosto 2020)

Comunque l'Atalanta è stracotta. Se passa la prossima prende una mega imbarcata.


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2020)

Finita


----------



## Raryof (12 Agosto 2020)

E 1


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2020)

Ma sto Chupocoso da dove è uscito


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Agosto 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Comunque l'Atalanta è stracotta. Se passa la prossima prende una mega imbarcata.



Se dovessero passare spero che arrivino in finale per poi vedersela sfumare al novantaquattresimo come l’Atletico del 2014.

Questo meritano questi scarafaggi.


----------



## Solo (12 Agosto 2020)

Noooooooo


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Agosto 2020)

Gol PSG, ora prendono l'imbarcata


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Agosto 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E 1



Godo. La Juventus II DEVE andare a casa.


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2020)

Sono fuori. 

Mi sa che non si andrà manco ai supplementari


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Agosto 2020)

Finita


----------



## Raryof (12 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se dovessero passare spero che arrivino in finale per poi perdere al novantaquattresimo come l’Atletico del 2014.



Ma de che, vanno a casa ora.


----------



## Baba (12 Agosto 2020)

Goooolllll


----------



## diavolo (12 Agosto 2020)

Godo


----------



## alexxx19 (12 Agosto 2020)

Lo sapevo che choupo era determinante


----------



## Snake (12 Agosto 2020)

il cesso di caldara le ha provate tutte e alla fine c'è riuscito


----------



## sipno (12 Agosto 2020)

Caldara cessone


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Agosto 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma de che, vanno a casa ora.



Spero. Ma se passassero gli auguro quello, di vedersi sfumare la finale al novantaquattresimo come l’Atletico del 2014.


----------



## mandraghe (12 Agosto 2020)

L’Atalanta ha subito il pari per inesperienza. Si son pisciati addosso già dal 60mo.


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sono fuori.
> 
> Mi sa che non si andrà manco ai supplementari



Taaaaaaccccccccccccc


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Agosto 2020)

*gooooooooaaaaaaaaaaallllllll*


----------



## Raryof (12 Agosto 2020)

Ahahhahah mazzatona e vai così


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Agosto 2020)

Strafinita


----------



## Solo (12 Agosto 2020)

Taaaaac. Peccato. Peccato veramente.


----------



## alexxx19 (12 Agosto 2020)

Chupoooooooo


----------



## Baba (12 Agosto 2020)

2-1 a casaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Agosto 2020)

2-1

Per l'Atalanta meglio così missà, nei supplementari le prendevano male


----------



## mandraghe (12 Agosto 2020)

Game over.


----------



## sipno (12 Agosto 2020)

Meritato.

Comunque Gasperini è stato un puro idiota


----------



## diavolo (12 Agosto 2020)

Ahahahaha


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Agosto 2020)

Come si fa a fare il tifo per l'Atalanta non lo so proprio.
Spero che ora subiscano un'imbarcata.

edit 2-1 lol


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Agosto 2020)

A casa, *SERVI DEI GOBBI! A CASA!*

Ed è goal!!! Ed è goal!!! Ed è goooooalllllllll!!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Agosto 2020)

Il blasone e l'esperienza contano sempre...


----------



## Raryof (12 Agosto 2020)

C'è tempo per il terzo dai.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Agosto 2020)

Erano alla canna del gas questo succede quando ti fissi troppo col campionato..correre a 1000 per un posto cl già sicuro


----------



## hiei87 (12 Agosto 2020)

Spiace da italiano, ma fino a un certo punto. Per questi servi dei gobbi non riesco proprio a provare simpatia, a partire dal loro allenatore.


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Agosto 2020)

L'Atalanta paradossalmente ha perso di supponenza, giocare alti al 90' sull'1-0 è da folli


----------



## alexxx19 (12 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma sto Chupocoso da dove è uscito



Entrata determinante insieme a draxler

Oltre al fenomeno vero ovviamente


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Agosto 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Come si fa a fare il tifo per l'Atalanta non lo so proprio.



Non lo so nemmeno io. Fossero una vera favola ok, ma in realtà sono solo e soltanto dei lacchè viscidi e untuosi dei potenti, e solo per quello hanno giocato la Champions quest’anno.

Non sono nemmeno lontanamente una “favola” autentica (per la quale varrebbe tifare). Se lo fossero, e non odiassero il Milan, avrei tifato per loro.

Ma sti vermi qua se potessero ci manderebbero in Eccellenza.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Agosto 2020)

neymar è entrato in entrambi i gol.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Agosto 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Spiace da italiano, ma fino a un certo punto. Per questi servi dei gobbi non riesco proprio a provare simpatia, a partire dal loro allenatore.



Godo quasi quanto l’altra sera col Lione.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Agosto 2020)

Bravo Gaspersonnnnn


----------



## sipno (12 Agosto 2020)

Comunque l'ha persa il Gasp sta partita


----------



## Solo (12 Agosto 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il blasone e l'esperienza contano sempre...


Esperienza del PSG? Non credo... 

Il problema è fisico. L'Atalanta ha finito il primo tempo boccheggiando. Hanno fatto tutto il secondo tempo in riserva. È un mezzo miracolo che abbiano resistito tanto.


----------



## sipno (12 Agosto 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> L'Atalanta paradossalmente ha perso di supponenza, giocare alti al 90' sull'1-0 è da folli



Infatti.

Gasperini ce l'ha sul groppone


----------



## Raryof (12 Agosto 2020)

Muriel ahahahhahaha che bamboccio!!


----------



## Solo (12 Agosto 2020)

Muriel il peggiore in campo per distacco. Che caprone.


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Agosto 2020)

Muriel si è divorato l'impossibile


----------



## alexxx19 (12 Agosto 2020)

Muriel....


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2020)

Che pippa sto Ronaldo fake di Muriel


----------



## DavidGoffin (12 Agosto 2020)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Non sono proprio capaci di giocare da squadra questi, tipica squadra di arabi arricchiti che non sanno più dove mettere i soldi e allora si buttano nel calcio
> L'atalanta da sempre è una squadra anche fortunata ma se questi pareggiano poi ne fanno altri 20



Mi quoto da solo io godo. Atalanta ottima squadra Gasp bravo e bla bla bla ma a parte primi minuti con gol sono stati schiacciati per tutto il tempo e ha pure 5 giocatori uno più forte dell altro fuori 
Va bene avere fortuna ma se fossero passati sarebbe stata veramente troppa


----------



## sipno (12 Agosto 2020)

Muriel asinoooooooo


----------



## Anguus (12 Agosto 2020)

Godo come un choupo moting qualsiasi! Che spettacolo vederli uscire così


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Agosto 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Spiace da italiano, ma fino a un certo punto. Per questi servi dei gobbi non riesco proprio a provare simpatia, a partire dal loro allenatore.



Tifare per gente che ci chiama bbilanisti (manco fossero l’Inda, ci chiamano bbilanisti quando loro in B ci hanno fatto 28 campionati), è serva dei gobbi e se potesse ci manderebbe a giocare a Pizzighettone domani stesso, è davvero un controsenso.


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Godo quasi quanto l’altra sera col Lione.



amen fratello.


----------



## diavolo (12 Agosto 2020)

Che paracarro Muriel.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Agosto 2020)

Che falliti che sono.

Non capisco le critiche su chi tifa l'Atalanta. Cioè tanti si lamentano che le italiane non vanno avanti in Europa e poi allo stesso tempo si gufa qualsiasi squadra che non sia quella propia.

Va bene gufare Juventus, Inter, ma qualsiasi squadra italiana...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Agosto 2020)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> amen fratello.



Poi se tu sei di Brescia mi capisci ancora di più. 

So bene che siete in buoni rapporti voi coi bergamosci. 



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Che falliti che sono.
> 
> Non capisco le critiche su chi tifa l'Atalanta. Cioè tanti si lamentano che le italiane non vanno avanti in Europa e poi allo stesso tempo si gufa qualsiasi squadra che non sia quella propia.
> 
> Va bene gufare Juventus, Inter, ma qualsiasi squadra italiana...



Io tifo qualsiasi italiana che non sia Ndranghetus, Inda, o una serva viscida e untuosa della Ndranghetus.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Agosto 2020)

A casa.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Agosto 2020)

Mamma mia quanto godo, miracolati del menga


----------



## Swaitak (12 Agosto 2020)

a casa i parassiti di San Siro!


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Agosto 2020)

Comunque quando Caressa ha iniziato a gridare a ogni fallo laterale e a contare i minuti ho capito che avrebbero perso


----------



## fabri47 (12 Agosto 2020)

Peccato per l'atalanta. Purtroppo la mancanza di giocatori chiave, come il Papu non al massimo, è stata decisiva. Mettendo le due rose al confronto non c'è comunque paragone.


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Agosto 2020)

A casa,nel modo piu' atroce,saltella ora Gasperini,dai saltella.Ripeto,a casa gobbi e loro derivati,il karma non fallisce mai,vi piace delinquere?Muratore a 8 milioni vi dice qualcosa?A nanna.


----------



## Raryof (12 Agosto 2020)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Che falliti che sono.
> 
> Non capisco le critiche su chi tifa l'Atalanta. Cioè tanti si lamentano che le italiane non vanno avanti in Europa e poi allo stesso tempo si gufa qualsiasi squadra che non sia quella propia.
> 
> Va bene gufare Juventus, Inter, ma qualsiasi squadra italiana...



Ma per favore, a dicembre ballavano sul nostro cadavere.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Agosto 2020)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Che falliti che sono.
> 
> Non capisco le critiche su chi tifa l'Atalanta. Cioè tanti si lamentano che le italiane non vanno avanti in Europa e poi allo stesso tempo si gufa qualsiasi squadra che non sia quella propia.
> 
> Va bene gufare Juventus, Inter, ma qualsiasi squadra italiana...



Parlando per me, me ne strafrego delle altre squadre italiane in Europa, spero sempre che escano il prima possibile.
Unica eccezione è forse la Lazio ma solo perchè ho quasi tutti parenti laziali.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Agosto 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> a casa i parassiti di San Siro!



Per non dimenticare. Questi cani non solo sono andati in Champions per il solo fatto di essere servi dei gobbi, ma hanno pure usurpato il nostro stadio.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (12 Agosto 2020)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Che falliti che sono.
> 
> Non capisco le critiche su chi tifa l'Atalanta. Cioè tanti si lamentano che le italiane non vanno avanti in Europa e poi allo stesso tempo si gufa qualsiasi squadra che non sia quella propia.
> 
> Va bene gufare Juventus, Inter, ma qualsiasi squadra italiana...



Come fai a non tifare contro ad una squadra che è arrivata in Champions dopo che la qualificazione l'ha letteralmente rubata a noi? 
La Dea ha avuto mille favori arbitrali per andare in Champions, senza contare della partita farsa contro i gobbi. Ben gli sta!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Agosto 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma per favore, a dicembre ballavano sul nostro cadavere.



Ricordiamoci i cori “SERIE B! SERIE B!” da gente che la B l’ha vista ventotto volte. Le perculate sulla B le accetto solo dai cugini nati dopo, e a denti stretti. Da nessun altro posso accettarle.



OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Come fai a non tifare contro ad una squadra che è arrivata in Champions dopo che la qualificazione l'ha letteralmente rubata a noi?
> La Dea ha avuto mille favori arbitrali per andare in Champions, senza contare della partita farsa contro i gobbi. Ben gli sta!



<3


----------



## diavolo (12 Agosto 2020)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Che falliti che sono.
> 
> Non capisco le critiche su chi tifa l'Atalanta. Cioè tanti si lamentano che le italiane non vanno avanti in Europa e poi allo stesso tempo si gufa qualsiasi squadra che non sia quella propia.
> 
> Va bene gufare Juventus, Inter, ma qualsiasi squadra italiana...



Credi che gli atalantini abbiano mai tifato per il Milan nelle coppe?


----------



## Le Grand Milan (12 Agosto 2020)

In Italia la Champions è solo Milan. Gli altri non contano un ***...


----------



## gabri65 (12 Agosto 2020)

Tifare per l'Atalanta non si può, ma anche fare il tifo per la squadra della chekka brasiliana e della moglie di Wanda Nara , per giunta francese, è roba da BDSM e peggio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Agosto 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ti fare per l'Atalanta non si può, ma anche fare il tifo per la squadra della chekka brasiliana e della moglie di Wanda Nara , per giunta francese, è roba da BDSM e peggio.



Meglio il BDSM della Ndranghetus 2.0.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Agosto 2020)

L'Atalanta è stata eliminata per colpa del loro ego nel volere a tutti i costi fare record in campionato.. si fanno sempre gli stessi errori. Il Milan arrivava sempre fresco alle fasi finali della Champions. Quando capiva che il campionato era andato dosavano le energie per fare bene in Champions. L'Atalanta che correva come matti ad inizio giugno e luglio non sarebbe arrivata a metà agosto in quelle condizioni.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Agosto 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma per favore, a dicembre ballavano sul nostro cadavere.



Ammetto di non saperlo. Poi sono vicino Roma quindi non conosco bene tutte le vicende li in Lombardia, però io giusto Juve e inter gufo in Europa.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Agosto 2020)

Ora spero in una finale PSG-CITY di modo che chiunque vinca appoggi le palle mallavate e odorose in faccia alla UEFA senza manco usare ai pagliacci di Nyon la cortesia di sciacquarsele prima.


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Agosto 2020)

Ici c’est paris!


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (12 Agosto 2020)

Tra l'altro, oltre al fatto che ci hanno rubato la qualificazione con mille ladrate, i tifosi della Dea sono dei cani. Per chi fa lo sportivo, consiglio di andare sul forum dell'Atalanta a leggere quanto ci hanno insultato l'anno scorso (e non solo) e con quale atteggiamento da superiori! Come se fossero un top club. Ma per favore.... La favola Dea deve morire e sparire il prima possibile, non serve alla Serie A una squadra misera come l'Atalanta in Champions....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Agosto 2020)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Credi che gli atalantini abbiano mai tifato per il Milan nelle coppe?



Questo non posso saperlo, lo ammetto. Il mio era un discorso generale. Non pensavo ci fosse tutto questo astio tra i tifosi milanisti e atalantini.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Agosto 2020)

Atalanta, Roma, Napoli e Juve condizioni fisiche imbarazzanti.. l'Italia è l'unico paese che piace auto infliggersi. Facendo finire il campionato il 3 agosto hanno danneggiato le proprie squadre.

L'Unica sembra l'Inda in buone condizioni forse Conte ha preferito invertire la preparazione..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Agosto 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro, oltre al fatto che ci hanno rubato la qualificazione con mille ladrate, i tifosi della Dea sono dei cani. Per chi fa lo sportivo, consiglio di andare sul forum dell'Atalanta a leggere quanto ci hanno insultato l'anno scorso (e non solo) e con quale atteggiamento da superiori! Come se fossero un top club. Ma per favore.... La favola Dea deve morire e sparire il prima possibile, non serve alla Serie A una squadra misera come l'Atalanta in Champions....



Semper amen, fratello. E consiglio anche io di fare quanto da te detto. Sti qua sono servi, servi veri, dei gobbi. 

E aggiungo che hanno una delle tifoserie più becere e violente d’Italia, ma non da adesso, da tanto, ricordo bene alcuni episodi di quando ero un Commandos. Sono dei vermi.


----------



## DavidGoffin (12 Agosto 2020)

Ciao Gasp quanto godo preso pure PSG @6.5 live
Cioè questi stavano giocando con Caldara che ha fatto la muffa da noi per 3 anni e stavano pure passando!
Il culo non è infinito ed è bene che tornino sulla Terra


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Semper amen, fratello. E consiglio anche io di fare quanto da te detto. Sti qua sono servi, servi veri, dei gobbi.
> 
> E aggiungo che hanno una delle tifoserie più becere e violente d’Italia, ma non da adesso, da tanto, ricordo bene alcuni episodi di quando ero un Commandos. Sono dei vermi.



Eri nel commandos tigre?


----------



## koti (12 Agosto 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro, oltre al fatto che ci hanno rubato la qualificazione con mille ladrate, i tifosi della Dea sono dei cani. Per chi fa lo sportivo, consiglio di andare sul forum dell'Atalanta a leggere quanto ci hanno insultato l'anno scorso (e non solo) e con quale atteggiamento da superiori! Come se fossero un top club. Ma per favore.... La favola Dea deve morire e sparire il prima possibile, non serve alla Serie A una squadra misera come l'Atalanta in Champions....



Concordo, goduria immensa oggi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Agosto 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Eri nel commandos tigre?



Yes.


----------



## davidelynch (12 Agosto 2020)

Qui per esprimere la mia enorme goduria. Buona serata ragazzi.


----------



## __king george__ (12 Agosto 2020)

io credevo che a parte juve e inter tifavate le italiane invece vedo che la maggioranza sono tanto nazionalisti per la politica quanto anti-italiani per il calcio...

va beh tutte le posizioni sono rispettabili


----------



## Giangy (12 Agosto 2020)

Io rispetto l’Atalanta, ma stasera non sono riuscito ha tifare Dea... detto questo ci sono molti che dicono, che razza di italiano sei se in Europa non tifi le Italiane? Tanti oggi, ma perché stasera sei per il PSG? Poi su Sky pompavano un sacco, dicevano tutta la Lombardia e l’Italia guarda con cuore l’Atalanta. Si secondo loro quelli di Brescia, e tifosi di Inter e Milan stasera tifavano Dea? Ma per favore.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Yes.



Ecco perché mi sei simpatico!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Agosto 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ecco perché mi sei simpatico!





Puoi togliere il ragazzo dalla Curva (quella vera, non quella Sud(icia) di adesso) ma non puoi togliere la Curva dal ragazzo. *

Comunque i tifosi peggiori in assoluto coi quali avemmo a che fare a suo tempo sono stati quelli della Stella Rossa. Degli animali veri. 

*ormai ex ragazzo ahahahahahaha.  potrei essere tuo padre, con ogni probabilità.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Agosto 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io credevo che a parte juve e inter tifavate le italiane


Ma quando mai.
Non ho mai visto nessun tifoso di un'altra squadra tifare per noi in Europa, anzi.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Agosto 2020)

Quando è che il Milan tornerà a giocare certe partite e mostrare a queste mezze calzette come si gioca in Europa? E' un peccato che siamo ridotti in questo modo pietoso.. a tifare contro l'Atalanta che brutta fine che abbiamo fatto.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (12 Agosto 2020)

A casa putridi servi dei gobbi!!!

Con i premi derivanti dall'avanzare in champions questi qui compravano a 100 volte il suo valore quel cinghialotto che i gobbi hanno fatto entrare gli ultimi minuti contro il Lione, spacciandolo per futuro potenziale campione...


----------



## mandraghe (12 Agosto 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io credevo che a parte juve e inter tifavate le italiane invece vedo che la maggioranza sono tanto nazionalisti per la politica quanto anti-italiani per il calcio...
> 
> va beh tutte le posizioni sono rispettabili



Capisco il tuo punto di vista, ma l’Atalanta è una squadra odiosa. Succursale gobba, un allenatore gobbo che prende per il culo gli avversari ed è infatti inviso a tutti gli avversari. Cioè questi hanno sborsato 8 mln per Muratore, una roba vergognosa. 

Ci fosse stato il Toro, nonostante Cairo, avremmo tifato Toro. Idem ad es. per un Bologna. Ma oggi tifare Atalanta significa tifare gobbi.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Agosto 2020)

io tifavo Atalanta solo per il coefficiente UEFA, la Francia è ancora lontana ma non vorrei perdere il 4 posto in Champions nel campionato Italiano.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Capisco il tuo punto di vista, ma l’Atalanta è una squadra odiosa. Succursale gobba, un allenatore gobbo che prende per il culo gli avversari ed è infatti inviso a tutti gli avversari. Cioè questi hanno sborsato 8 mln per Muratore, una roba vergognosa.
> 
> Ci fosse stato il Toro, nonostante Cairo, avremmo tifato Toro. Idem ad es. per un Bologna. Ma oggi tifare Atalanta significa tifare gobbi.



Perfetto. Nulla da aggiungere.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Agosto 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma quando mai.
> Non ho mai visto nessun tifoso di un'altra squadra tifare per noi in Europa, anzi.



Questo non è vero o almeno quì da me.


----------



## Raryof (12 Agosto 2020)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ammetto di non saperlo. Poi sono vicino Roma quindi non conosco bene tutte le vicende li in Lombardia, però io giusto Juve e inter gufo in Europa.



Io sono emiliano non lombardo.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Agosto 2020)

stasera non salta gasperini? a casa melme.


----------



## sipno (12 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Perfetto. Nulla da aggiungere.



Si io avrei voluto vederlo Agnelli però vedere la coppa alzata dall'atalanta.

L'atalanta quest'anno ha tolto 5 punti alla Juve... non so quante lo hanno.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (12 Agosto 2020)

Non me ne frega un tubo della DEA per me c'è solo il Milan. Il sistema calcio mafioso gobbo italiano fa di tutto per impedirci di tornare ai vertici. Ho goduto e non poco con l'eliminazione dei carcerati. Per me la rube rappresenta il male assoluto del calcio: "le cancer du football"


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Agosto 2020)

In Europa solo Milan. Me ne sbatto della Dea o del Castel di Sangro di turno.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Agosto 2020)

ah dimenticavo, i capiscers mi avevano detto che Thiago Silva è finito, beh a vederlo stasera è ancora un fuoriclasse, ad avercelo.


----------



## Hellscream (12 Agosto 2020)

La Succursale a casa a fare quello che sa fare meglio.

La schiava del padrone.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Si io avrei voluto vederlo Agnelli però vedere la coppa alzata dall'atalanta.
> 
> L'atalanta quest'anno ha tolto 5 punti alla Juve... non so quante lo hanno.



Cinque punti? Hanno perso 3-1 all’andata e pareggiato 2-2 al ritorno. Ma non è quello il punto. Il punto è che loro sono parte di quella ragnatela maledetta creata dall’Agnello. Oltre che odiarci, e ripeto, se potessero i loro tifosi rinuncerebbero alla tredicesima per un quinquennio pur di mandarci a giocare col Pizzighettone. Ricordo certe robe da sciacalli lette nell’Estate del 2018 quando speravano che facessimo il botto con Yogurt Li.



Hellscream ha scritto:


> La Succursale a casa a fare quello che sa fare meglio.
> 
> La schiava del padrone.


----------



## Manue (12 Agosto 2020)

Giusto così dai, 
è entrato il fenomeno e la partita è cambiata.


----------



## Pungiglione (12 Agosto 2020)

Che bella la Champions ragazzi, che nostalgia!

Buona Atalanta, ma Mbappé è di un altro livello, fenomeno!

Se non avessero recuperato Mbappé mi sa che si sarebbero incagliati sullo 0-1


----------



## Lambro (12 Agosto 2020)

La realtà è che l'Atalanta non è dopata, tesi sostenuta a iosa da qualcuno, ma che in Italia non ci sono giocatori della qualità esplosiva del Psg, gente che ti supera le famose marcature a uomo dei bergamaschi, che li costringe a voragini e a spender gialli come se piovesse.
In Italia Mbappè e Neymar semplicemente non esistono.
Questi da soli han fatto a fettine la difesa atalantina, e solo un brasiliano negativo in fase conclusiva ha permesso alla squadra del Gasp di rimanere sempre in partita.
Avere poi Mbappè come cambio, insieme ad un eccezionale Choupo-Moting, vuol dire tranciare la partita quando gli altri stan sulle gambe.
Peccato, non ero uno di quelli che gufava a mitraglia, rimango convinto che il calcio italiano sia ancora tanto tanto indietro rispetto a quello europeo, sarebbe stato bello avere una sorpresa galattica in semifinale.
L'Europa è nel nostro dna, quello milanista, dobbiamo tornare noi per tornare a riportare l'Italia in alto.


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2020)

Gioire per la sconfitta dell'Atalanta è un atteggiamento puerile. Avete visto che razza di squadra è? Vorrei capire su quale squadra dovremmo fare la corsa per il quarto posto. No, perchè al momento Juve, Inter e Atalanta sono irraggiungibili. Il Napoli sta facendo mercato e continuerà a farlo, la Lazio a preso David Silva, che è ancora un grande giocatore e andrà a innestarlo su una base già importante. Noi su queste squadre abbiamo un gap di un botto di punti da recuperare. Se Elliott si illude di andare in champions con un mercato minimalista, sarà l'ennesimo buco nell'acqua.


----------



## hiei87 (12 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Tifare per gente che ci chiama bbilanisti (manco fossero l’Inda, ci chiamano bbilanisti quando loro in B ci hanno fatto 28 campionati), è serva dei gobbi e se potesse ci manderebbe a giocare a Pizzighettone domani stesso, è davvero un controsenso.



Ma infatti l'ho vissuta più o meno da spettatore neutrale, anche perchè neanche il Psg mi sta simpatico. 
Poi però ripenso a Gasperini che, dopo che gli hanno rubato un campionato con furti sia all'andata che al ritorno coi gobbi non ha proferito parola, anzi ha minimizzato, mentre in ogni altra partita fa polemica e piange anche per le rimesse laterali, e niente, un po' godo.
Vabbè, l'anno prossimo hanno Muratore, la Champions è già loro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Agosto 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti l'ho vissuta più o meno da spettatore neutrale, anche perchè neanche il Psg mi sta simpatico.
> Poi però ripenso a Gasperini che, dopo che gli hanno rubato un campionato con furti sia all'andata che al ritorno coi gobbi non ha proferito parola, anzi ha minimizzato, mentre in ogni altra partita fa polemica e piange anche per le rimesse laterali, e niente, un po' godo.
> Vabbè, l'anno prossimo hanno Muratore, la Champions è già loro.



Tu “un po’ godi”, io invece squirto come una facocera sotto LSD. XD

Tra stasera e Venerdì è stato un orgasmo ininterrotto.



rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Gioire per la sconfitta dell'Atalanta è un atteggiamento puerile.



Mai far morire il fanciullino. Mai. Dimenticato Pascoli? XD Fiero di essere puerile se questo significa godere della sconfitta della Ndranghetus 2.0



rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Vorrei capire su quale squadra dovremmo fare la corsa per il quarto posto. No, perchè al momento Juve, Inter e Atalanta sono irraggiungibili. Il Napoli sta facendo mercato e continuerà a farlo, la Lazio a preso David Silva, che è ancora un grande giocatore e andrà a innestarlo su una base già importante. Noi su queste squadre abbiamo un gap di un botto di punti da recuperare. Se Elliott si illude di andare in champions con un mercato minimalista, sarà l'ennesimo buco nell'acqua.



Già detto e ridetto, serve quello stramaledetto esterno destro e un terzino. Poi per me non abbiamo nulla da invidiare alle pretendenti al quarto posto.

Ah, e con la corazzata bergamoscia abbiamo impattato senza quattro titolari meritando di vincere, ma si dai, con noi valevano una squadra di Serie C, evidentemente.


----------



## Raryof (12 Agosto 2020)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Gioire per la sconfitta dell'Atalanta è un atteggiamento puerile. Avete visto che razza di squadra è? Vorrei capire su quale squadra dovremmo fare la corsa per il quarto posto. No, perchè al momento Juve, Inter e Atalanta sono irraggiungibili. Il Napoli sta facendo mercato e continuerà a farlo, la Lazio a preso David Silva, che è ancora un grande giocatore e andrà a innestarlo su una base già importante. Noi su queste squadre abbiamo un gap di un botto di punti da recuperare. Se Elliott si illude di andare in champions con un mercato minimalista, sarà l'ennesimo buco nell'acqua.



Nuccestann' i soddi, c'è il coviddi!


----------



## unbreakable (12 Agosto 2020)

Avete detto tutto voi..se quel buffone di Neymar avesse fatto il suo sarebbe finita 4a1 invece stavano pure passando sti miracolati..caldarrosta sportello tolstoi e simcity 3000 con pallamano prima riserva sarebbe stato uno scandalo se avanzavano meno male che stavolta l'hanno preso dove non batte il sole..w la france Lyon et psg( solo Marsiglia sta sulle scatole) a casa il feudo dopato


----------



## mandraghe (12 Agosto 2020)

Certo che beccare gol da un soggetto simile...


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Tu “un po’ godi”, io invece squirto come una facocera sotto LSD. XD
> 
> Tra stasera e Venerdì è stato un orgasmo ininterrotto.
> 
> ...



Io invece comincerei a fare pressione alla proprietà. Ma i gruppi del tifo organizzato sono morti? perchè non si fanno sentire?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Agosto 2020)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Io invece comincerei a fare pressione alla proprietà. Ma i gruppi del tifo organizzato sono morti? perchè non si fanno sentire?



Sono morti da molto tempo. Da quando sono stati distrutti dalla vecchia proprietà che doveva preparare indisturbata gli anni del Giannino.

Quello che è rimasto non è altro che una farsa di servi e accoliti.


----------



## rossonerosud (13 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sono morti da molto tempo. Da quando sono stati distrutti dalla vecchia proprietà che doveva preparare indisturbata gli anni del Giannino.
> 
> Quello che è rimasto non è altro che una farsa di servi e accoliti.



Io spero che Maldini e quell'altro abbiano visto giocare l'Atalanta stasera. Qua per colmare il gap con Atalanta, Lazio e Napoli ci vogliono almeno 4 giocatori forti, ma forti VERI. Se sperano di uscirsene con un mercato tipo l'anno scorso possiamo metterci l'animo in pace già da adesso.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Agosto 2020)

Io non capisco perché uno debba necessariamente tifare per le altre italiane. Poi i bergamaschi ci odiano sportivamente parlando. Godo come un suino per l’1-2 in 3 minuti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Agosto 2020)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Io spero che Maldini e quell'altro abbiano visto giocare l'Atalanta stasera. Qua per colmare il gap con Atalanta, Lazio e Napoli ci vogliono almeno 4 giocatori forti, ma forti VERI. Se sperano di uscirsene con un mercato tipo l'anno scorso possiamo metterci l'animo in pace già da adesso.



Per me con uno come Chiesa o di livello simile e un terzino come Aurier possiamo farcela. Magari non con l’Atalanta (ad arrivarle davanti intendo, nello scontro diretto è altra storia), visto che pare abbia 100 goal in canna, ma con Lazio e Napoli si. Abbiamo segnato solo 15 goal in meno della Lazio pur avendo giocato metà campionato, non dimentichiamolo (perché la prima metà di campionato giocata con Sugo e Piotta, facendo 18 goal in un girone di cui solo 13 su azione, la considero non giocata).

E la Roma sinceramente non mi preoccupa. Sono anni che o ci arriva dietro oppure come quest’anno ci arriva davanti solo sfruttando enormi favori arbitrali (7 punti in più regalati dagli arbitri, secondo le classifiche senza errori arbitrali) e un nostro girone d’andata nullo.

E il Napoli con Rino ha fatto meno punti di noi.

Per me la vera avversaria il prossimo anno sarà la Lazio.


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Agosto 2020)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> ..caldarrosta sportello tolstoi e simcity 3000 con pallamano prima riserva



sei un grande, mi sono ribaltata dalla sedia


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Agosto 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io non capisco perché uno debba necessariamente tifare per le altre italiane. Poi i bergamaschi ci odiano sportivamente parlando. Godo come un suino per l’1-2 in 3 minuti.



Soprattutto ci sono alcuni (non in questo forum) che dicono che bisognerebbe tifare le italiane comunque, anche Inda e Ndranghetus. 

Assurdo. Se il Milan è quello che è lo è non solo per le sue vittorie, ma anche per le sue vittorie rispetto alle altre italiane.

Se la Ndranghetus per dire avesse 5 o 6 Champions sarebbe considerata senza dubbio l’italiana più blasonata da tutti, visto il divario di scudetti che c’è (moltissimi rubati, ma tant’è). Al massimo come dicevo si possono tifare le italiane non strisciate e non serve dei gobbi, ma ci si ferma lì.


----------



## Raryof (13 Agosto 2020)

L'Atalanta ora può solo andare giù, come Icaro, ricordatevelo quando caleranno di brutto e non sembreranno più loro (un po' come stasera).
Cosa serve? concorrenza seria, quindi fare un girone d'andata regolare sfruttando Ibra, sfruttando tutto quello che volete, non gacandosi in mano alla prima partita.
Un conto è un Milan senza Ibra, un conto è una squadra rinforzata, conscia delle proprie capacità e Ibra davanti, questione di testa, se la strada è spianata fanno quello che hanno fatto quest'anno, si galvanizzano e sentono "facile" la top 4, questo non deve accadere, deve ritornare ad essere uno scoglio tremendo, se mancano alcune certezze i 100 gol non li fanno nemmeno con la matita.
Ripeto, loro che rimangono a certi livelli è strutturalmente impossibile, impossibile.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Agosto 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> L'Atalanta ora può solo andare giù, come Icaro, ricordatevelo quando caleranno di brutto e non sembreranno più loro (un po' come stasera).
> Cosa serve? concorrenza seria, quindi fare un girone d'andata regolare sfruttando Ibra, sfruttando tutto quello che volete, non gacandosi in mano alla prima partita.
> Un conto è un Milan senza Ibra, un conto è una squadra rinforzata, conscia delle proprie capacità e Ibra davanti, questione di testa, se la strada è spianata fanno quello che hanno fatto quest'anno, si galvanizzano e sentono "facile" la top 4, questo non deve accadere, deve ritornare ad essere uno scoglio tremendo, se mancano alcune certezze i 100 gol non li fanno nemmeno con la matita.
> Ripeto, loro che rimangono a certi livelli è strutturalmente impossibile, impossibile.



Perfetto, quoto anche le virgole.

Serve un girone d’andata di livello, l’unica cosa che ci è mancata negli ultimi tre anni.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Agosto 2020)

nel frattempo nel post partita Costacurta e Capello parlano ancora di Juve


----------



## mandraghe (13 Agosto 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> nel frattempo nel post partita Costacurta e Capello parlano ancora di Juve




Ci sta, stasera d’altronde giocava la Juve B.


----------



## rossonerosud (13 Agosto 2020)

A coloro che pensano che l'Atalanta possa solo andare giù dico questo: vi illudete. Senza un mercato adeguato, l'anno prossimo a Bergamo se non sono cinque sono tre.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Agosto 2020)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Gioire per la sconfitta dell'Atalanta è un atteggiamento puerile. Avete visto che razza di squadra è? Vorrei capire su quale squadra dovremmo fare la corsa per il quarto posto. No, perchè al momento Juve, Inter e Atalanta sono irraggiungibili. Il Napoli sta facendo mercato e continuerà a farlo, la Lazio a preso David Silva, che è ancora un grande giocatore e andrà a innestarlo su una base già importante. Noi su queste squadre abbiamo un gap di un botto di punti da recuperare. Se Elliott si illude di andare in champions con un mercato minimalista, sarà l'ennesimo buco nell'acqua.



ma smettiamola su. Tifare l'atalanta che ci ha rubato posto in champions, che fanno i gradassi solo perché siamo senza proprietà è ridicolo. Torneranno a strisciare tranquillo.


----------



## singer (13 Agosto 2020)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> Avete detto tutto voi..se quel buffone di Neymar avesse fatto il suo sarebbe finita 4a1 invece stavano pure passando sti miracolati..caldarrosta sportello tolstoi e simcity 3000 con pallamano prima riserva sarebbe stato uno scandalo se avanzavano meno male che stavolta l'hanno preso dove non batte il sole..w la france Lyon et psg( solo Marsiglia sta sulle scatole) a casa il feudo dopato



Confesso che irrazionalmente speravo che passasse l'Atalanta. Ma dopo aver letto questo tuo scritto, sono strafelice che sia uscita. Condivido tutto al 100%. Vive la france (tranne ovviamente l'olympique).


----------



## Goro (13 Agosto 2020)

Si gode, non sopporto gli esaltati come Atalanta o Inter che si credono superiori a noi senza motivo


----------



## Rikyg83 (13 Agosto 2020)

L'atalanta ieri è stata in partita perché Neymar si è mangiato un gol clamoroso dopo quattro minuti, e per i non acquisti del nostro Leonardo: Herrera, Gueye, Sarabia, tre giocatori che - se fossero del Milan - ci avrebbero fatto tirare giù il calendario dei santi. Senza dimenticare l'Icardi impalpabile visto ieri..
All'Atalanta invidio solo Gomez, Zapata e Ilicic, il resto è un buon collettivo, una mediana bella robusta, ma secondo me la favola è agli sgoccioli..a meno che quest'estate facciano un mercato clamoroso.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Agosto 2020)

Rikyg83 ha scritto:


> L'atalanta ieri è stata in partita perché Neymar si è mangiato un gol clamoroso dopo quattro minuti, e per i non acquisti del nostro Leonardo: Herrera, Gueye, Sarabia, tre giocatori che - se fossero del Milan - ci avrebbero fatto tirare giù il calendario dei santi. Senza dimenticare l'Icardi impalpabile visto ieri..
> All'Atalanta invidio solo Gomez, Zapata e Ilicic, il resto è un buon collettivo, una mediana bella robusta, ma secondo me la favola è agli sgoccioli..a meno che quest'estate facciano un mercato clamoroso.



Leotardo è un incapace incredibile, non ne azzecca una manco per sbaglio.


----------



## danjr (13 Agosto 2020)

Rikyg83 ha scritto:


> L'atalanta ieri è stata in partita perché Neymar si è mangiato un gol clamoroso dopo quattro minuti, e per i non acquisti del nostro Leonardo: Herrera, Gueye, Sarabia, tre giocatori che - se fossero del Milan - ci avrebbero fatto tirare giù il calendario dei santi. Senza dimenticare l'Icardi impalpabile visto ieri..
> All'Atalanta invidio solo Gomez, Zapata e Ilicic, il resto è un buon collettivo, una mediana bella robusta, ma secondo me la favola è agli sgoccioli..a meno che quest'estate facciano un mercato clamoroso.


Detto questo, senza Neymar che irrideva come e quando voleva mezza squadra alla volta non sarebbero passati. Che talento innato, appena sotto Messi. Peccato abbia una intelligenza calcistica pari a zero


----------



## Hellscream (13 Agosto 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma smettiamola su. Tifare l'atalanta che ci ha rubato posto in champions, che fanno i gradassi solo perché siamo senza proprietà è ridicolo. Torneranno a strisciare tranquillo.



Tifare Casperson, quello che "con il Milan sarà un buon test per la Champions."


----------



## ignaxio (13 Agosto 2020)

Dai che il prossimo anno con Murtore in campo potranno arrivarci in semifinale


----------



## davoreb (13 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Atalanta, Roma, Napoli e Juve condizioni fisiche imbarazzanti.. l'Italia è l'unico paese che piace auto infliggersi. Facendo finire il campionato il 3 agosto hanno danneggiato le proprie squadre.
> 
> L'Unica sembra l'Inda in buone condizioni forse Conte ha preferito invertire la preparazione..



non lo so.... Roma e Juve sono state imbarazzanti per quasi tutto il post covid.

Il Napoli era in buona forma, contro il Barca serviva un miracolo.


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Agosto 2020)

Tifavo Atalanta ieri. Dai, non era possibile sostenere una squadra con il giocattolo di Wanda, Leonardo, proprietà del principato più schifoso al mondo e soprattutto con Neymar come uomo immagine.

La qualificazione è stata persa per il maestro Gasperini, troppi cambi e tutti sbagliati. Muriel e Palomino da prendere a schiaffi.


----------



## Jino (13 Agosto 2020)

Certo che Mbappè ha cambiato la partita, con i suoi strappi. Uno del genere non lo tieni. Se poi Gasp se ne frega e continua a lasciare l'uno contro uno i difensori con gente cosi, è dura tenere in piedi il castello. Uno come Mbappè andava sempre raddoppiato, altro che uno contro uno con trenta metri di campo dietro la linea di difesa.


----------



## Djici (13 Agosto 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Certo che Mbappè ha cambiato la partita, con i suoi strappi. Uno del genere non lo tieni. Se poi Gasp se ne frega e continua a lasciare l'uno contro uno i difensori con gente cosi, è dura tenere in piedi il castello. Uno come Mbappè andava sempre raddoppiato, altro che uno contro uno con trenta metri di campo dietro la linea di difesa.



Mbappe a spaccato la partita. Ma Neymar per tutta la partita e stato IMPRENDIBILE. 
Sono riusciti a prenderli la palla una volta senza fare fallo? 

Pero va di moda ridicolizarlo... Quando uno con la sua tecnica è la sua velocità non l'abbiamo vai visto con la maglia rossonera. Ma quanti tunnel ha fatto?


----------



## Jino (13 Agosto 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Mbappe a spaccato la partita. Ma Neymar per tutta la partita e stato IMPRENDIBILE.
> Sono riusciti a prenderli la palla una volta senza fare fallo?
> 
> Pero va di moda ridicolizarlo... Quando uno con la sua tecnica è la sua velocità non l'abbiamo vai visto con la maglia rossonera. Ma quanti tunnel ha fatto?



Neymar imprendibile, però troppo spesso fine a se stesso, fumoso. Mbappè invece è molto più concreto, è da pallone d'oro, Neymar per me no. Parliamo ovviamente di due fenomeni, sia chiaro. Lasciare nell'uno contro uno con questa gente qua significa volersi fare del male.


----------



## Djici (13 Agosto 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Neymar imprendibile, però troppo spesso fine a se stesso, fumoso. Mbappè invece è molto più concreto, è da pallone d'oro, Neymar per me no. Parliamo ovviamente di due fenomeni, sia chiaro. Lasciare nell'uno contro uno con questa gente qua significa volersi fare del male.



Per me Neymar e stato più fumoso perché voleva fare tutto da solo (e c'è da dire che giocava quasi da solo... Icardi, Sarabia e tutto io centrocampo del PSG non pervenuti).
Insomma mi fa pensare a Menez. Giocava da solo e gli piaceva sicuramente la giocata, ma alla fine doveva per forza giocare da solo perché i compagni erano troppo scarsi e troppo lenti per poterlo seguire. 

Stranamente Neymar e stato molto più concreto quando è entrato Mbappe. Ha giocato più da trequartista, organizzando, aprendo a destra e a sinistra, cercando l'imbucata e il tutto senza perdere in qualità con la palla tra i piedi.


----------



## Jino (13 Agosto 2020)

Neymar è fortissimo, si sa... nonostante numeri spaventosi però a Parigi ad oggi ha fallito, perchè per i costi di questo calciatore si aspettavano a livello europeo facesse far loro il salto di qualità, per vincere Ligue 1 s'arrangiavano già... un pò come Ronaldo alla Juve, se non fanno vincere coppe europee sono considerati fallimenti.


----------



## Tobi (13 Agosto 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Mbappe a spaccato la partita. Ma Neymar per tutta la partita e stato IMPRENDIBILE.
> Sono riusciti a prenderli la palla una volta senza fare fallo?
> 
> Pero va di moda ridicolizarlo... Quando uno con la sua tecnica è la sua velocità non l'abbiamo vai visto con la maglia rossonera. Ma quanti tunnel ha fatto?



Kakà faceva 60 metri palla al piede e nemmeno se lo sparavi lo prendevi. Altro giocatore, altra sostanza


----------



## Djici (13 Agosto 2020)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Kakà faceva 60 metri palla al piede e nemmeno se lo sparavi lo prendevi. Altro giocatore, altra sostanza



Kaka era potenza come Theo. La tecnica di Kaka abbiamo visto a che livello era quando è tornato e il fisico non era più lo stesso. Kaka sempre fatto cose incredibili con lo spazio, non nello stretto. 
Ripeto che uno con la tecnica di Neymar è la sua velocità non l' abbiamo mai avuta.
Gli unici che si possono avvicinare sono Ronaldinho per la tecnica superiore ma che era fermo e Kaka e Pato per la velocità ma non facevano la differenza nello stretto come Neymar.


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Agosto 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Kaka era potenza come Theo. La tecnica di Kaka abbiamo visto a che livello era quando è tornato e il fisico non era più lo stesso. Kaka sempre fatto cose incredibili con lo spazio, non nello stretto.
> Ripeto che uno con la tecnica di Neymar è la sua velocità non l' abbiamo mai avuta.
> Gli unici che si possono avvicinare sono Ronaldinho per la tecnica superiore ma che era fermo e Kaka e Pato per la velocità ma non facevano la differenza nello stretto come Neymar.



Citi tutti giocatori che facevano vincere le partite, Neymar no.
Se non fosse entrato Mbappe, con conseguenti errori tattici di Gasperini, la partita sarebbe finita tranquillamente 1-0.


----------



## Lambro (13 Agosto 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Kaka era potenza come Theo. La tecnica di Kaka abbiamo visto a che livello era quando è tornato e il fisico non era più lo stesso. Kaka sempre fatto cose incredibili con lo spazio, non nello stretto.
> Ripeto che uno con la tecnica di Neymar è la sua velocità non l' abbiamo mai avuta.
> Gli unici che si possono avvicinare sono Ronaldinho per la tecnica superiore ma che era fermo e Kaka e Pato per la velocità ma non facevano la differenza nello stretto come Neymar.



L'unico fortissimo nello stretto che abbiamo avuto negli ultimi anni è quel giuda di Cassano.
Finchè non c'è stato il problema del cuore e il conseguente smantellamento della rosa è stato incantevole a tratti.
Ieri Neymar e Mbappè hanno fatto crollare il castello di carta dell'Atalanta, che già non è arrivata nelle migliori condizioni fisiche , quel boom straripante di 1 mese fa è andato piano piano in calando, il bergamaschi non hanno piu' ripetuto certe prestazioni.
Ieri sono durati 20 minuti.
Quando trovano gente capace di saltarli nell'1vs1 e di evitare i loro mastini pronti a tutto pur di non farsi saltare, si aprono le voragini.
Lo schema del Gasp è un po' fetente, "se ti saltano fallo sistematico" , anche ieri non so quanti gialli, ma quando trovi gente che in Italia non abbiamo (l'unico è Dybala ma siamo due spanne sotto Ney e Mbap) non sai assolutamente come scalare per andarli a prendere.
Ieri sia il brasiliano ed il francese sia Choupo Moting con azioni personali eccellenti facevano a fettine tutta l'organizzazione Gaspersonsiana.
Lo schema di Gasperini non è europeo, non è attuabile, è troppo rischioso a certi livelli se la condizione fisica non è al top del top.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (13 Agosto 2020)

Io volevo solo sapere se il gobbo Gasperini ha saltato con la curva dopo il gol del immenso Choupo Moting?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Agosto 2020)

Choupatecelo, bergamosci.


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Agosto 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Kaka era potenza come Theo. La tecnica di Kaka abbiamo visto a che livello era quando è tornato e il fisico non era più lo stesso. Kaka sempre fatto cose incredibili con lo spazio, non nello stretto.
> Ripeto che uno con la tecnica di Neymar è la sua velocità non l' abbiamo mai avuta.
> Gli unici che si possono avvicinare sono Ronaldinho per la tecnica superiore ma che era fermo e Kaka e Pato per la velocità ma non facevano la differenza nello stretto come Neymar.



Non sono d' accordo. La qualità di Kakà era la tecnica in velocità ovvio ma nello stretto se la cava più che bene. Quanto poi a Pato al meglio delle sue possibilità non c' era confronto con Neymar. E comunque preferisco avere Kakà che fa vincere le Champions che non un giocoliere fumoso come Neymar.


----------



## Milanlove (13 Agosto 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Non sono d' accordo. La qualità di Kakà era la tecnica in velocità ovvio ma nello stretto se la cava più che bene. Quanto poi a Pato al meglio delle sue possibilità non c' era confronto con Neymar. E comunque preferisco avere Kakà che fa vincere le Champions che non un giocoliere fumoso come Neymar.



bè, kakà ha vinto champions con gente al fianco del calibro di Nesta, maldini, gattuso, pirlo, seedorf, sheva, inzaghi... mi sfuggono gli equivalenti di questa gente nel psg. Non è che le ha vinte da solo.
Neymar è fortissimo, ha semplicemente buttato via gli eventuali successi sportivi di squadra per i soldi degli sceicchi. E' andato in una squadra che non gioca in un campionato serio e concentra le proprie stagioni in 7-8 partite l'anno di champions.


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Agosto 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> bè, kakà ha vinto champions con gente al fianco del calibro di Nesta, maldini, gattuso, pirlo, seedorf, sheva, inzaghi... mi sfuggono gli equivalenti di questa gente nel psg. Non è che le ha vinte da solo.
> Neymar è fortissimo, ha semplicemente buttato via gli eventuali successi sportivi di squadra per i soldi degli sceicchi. E' andato in una squadra che non gioca in un campionato serio e concentra le proprie stagioni in 7-8 partite l'anno di champions.



Non è che Neymar abbia giocato con ciucci al PSG eh Cavani, Di Maria, Thiago Silva,etc etc.Raffrontati ai valori attuali del calcio europeo sono bella gente. Piuttosto lui non ha quasi mai dato prova di essere decisivo ai grandissimi livelli.
Sono d' accordo con te quando dici che ha scelto i soldi degli sceicchi e io aggiungo non solo. Ha fatto una scommessa sulla competitività futura del PSG. D' altronde era la via più facile per togliersi dall' ombra del Barcellona e di Messi. Due Galli in un pollaio è difficile possano starci...


----------

